# Auflistung der Ports? Dringend!



## JohnDoe (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich brache sehr dringend so eine Auflistung so vieler Ports wie irgend möglich sowie deren standartmäßige Nutzung.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich in diesem Forum hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht, sagt mir, in welches ich das schreiben sollte.

Ich brauche eine so umfangreiche Liste wie möglich.
Postet bitte alle bekannten hier rein...

Mfg


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Mai 2002)

hi,

auf dieser seite findest du eine schon recht umfangreiche liste:

http://www.networkice.com/advice/Exploits/Ports/


----------

